# best puppy toys?



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

our puppy is biting so much we got her some toys but she seems to lose interest very quickly. she also loves to bite us alot even though she has chew toys. i m wondering if i m not getting her proper toys. anyone have good toy recommendations? thanks


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish you luck, I had bought a mess of toys, regardless of what I got for Hunter, I WAS THE CHEW TOY. Try subsitution, He grabs your arm, give him a toy and praise, if this doesnt work soon, start correction, then subsitution, then praise. 

Good Luck


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What Pat said...they consider anything that will fit in their mouths a toy! That's why they're called 'land sharks.' And preferably any part of you because that gets such a reaction. You're in for a few months of this so hang in there and keep up the redirection, praise and correction when necessary


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Our arms and legs are in motion, making them attractive as chase and catch objects. The toys just lay on the floor. 

Try this: Put the toy on a short length of clothesline and pull it around in front of your puppy. make him work for it, but let him catch it and play with it. When he drops it, pull on the line to get it moving again. If he's teething, don't do this until his permanent teeth have come in.

As far as the toys themselves are concerned, go to the working dog websites and buy your toys from there. I've lost count of the "indestructible" toys from the pet store that my dogs have torn apart after 15 minutes. :rofl:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha-Stosh ripped open an 'indestructible' toy last night while he was watching tv!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I only give my puppy one toy to play with at a time; as soon as he loses interest, I switch to something else. He also always has a flat rawhide chew. When he is crated, I sometimes give him a Kong peanut butter that I have frozen. It takes a while to lick it that way. Every time that he put his teeth on me, I stuck a toy in his mouth. He still grabs a my hand, but no hard biting. And he absolutely loves, his Jolly Ball. It's not indestructible as is no toy that I have found. He has 4 partially destructed Jolly Balls outside and he is on his 3rd Frisbee! Inside, he does like the "unstuffed" animals. We are now going through the "I am going to destroy my rug that I am supposed to be sleeping on" phase. One went in the trash this a.m.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is 5 months old and LOVES to play with this "egge". He's so funny when he plays with it. I even as a gift sent one to our breeder for upcoming litters to play with.

Egge-Elite K-9


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the EGGE relatively chew proof or can one expect it to be garbage in a day or so?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo has his egge(Well, Kacies 5th Birthday present) chewed off on the narrow end. He then has carried it around so much and slobber, rough edge of the chewed area hurt his muzzle, mouth and face...I have it in the dock box with the rest of the toys(teaserball) he can't have without supervision...all depends on the dog.

















A 

flirtpole with a burlap rag for slickfillips pup is what I'd recommend, and jollyballs are a blast!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

that answers my question....Jake will destroy it in no time! He loves his Jolly ball so much last week he got a bloody nose so that he can only have with supervision.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

While perhaps not a long term solution...with Fall just around the corner my dogs always love a good romp with a Pie pumpkin...This kept them busy for awhile. And it's good to eat too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pumpkins are a favorite here too! This blue one was tasty only to Onyx though...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OK....WOW! Is there any type that isn't safe for them? That looks like a great idea!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I always just buy the ones in the store that you use for pie...I have not seen the blue pumpkin before. A quick goodly seems to indicate that pumpkin in general is good. I think Butternut Squash is also OK. I do not know about the other gourds.


----------



## Gusto's Mommy (Aug 28, 2010)

Gusto loves his "Kong" Frisbee. It is the only frisbee we have found that he can't destroy. Also, it's flexible so it's easy to pick up. Also "Bad Cuz" or "Good Cuz" toys. They make noise, which he LOVES but they don't shred it 2 seconds like Kong Balls. He also especially loves rope toys. They are all good investments because they last. DO NOT invest in those "Tuff Toys" that have a German Shepherd on the tag....it's a joke!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just bought the Kong frisbee and nobody will even touch it! The $.99 PetsMart firsbees are still the favorite. I'm off to the farmer's market tomorrow and buying a melon, squash, pumpkin- thanks for the photos and great idea!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think it matters what kind
of toys you buy, mon and dad (their humans)
are the best toys to nip.

she'll grow out of it before she shreds you and your clothing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, i never knew about the pumpkin method. that's
a good one. :thumbup:



JKlatsky said:


> While perhaps not a long term solution...with Fall just around the corner my dogs always love a good romp with a Pie pumpkin...This kept them busy for awhile. And it's good to eat too!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

So far Karma has the following on the go ;

Lengths of thick rope
Flip Flops ( We live in Asia so no shortage in our house )
Plastic Bottles
Old Bones
Stuffed teddies ( the ones my daughter does not like )
Our Ankles
Our hands
Some plants

Luckily no furniture yet ! Just ebayed a kong stuff toy so will see how it goes.....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Is the EGGE relatively chew proof or can one expect it to be garbage in a day or so?


Mine is 5 months old and his mouth is not big enough to even carry it right now. So far it's been a toy he can't destroy-but who knows once he gets bigger!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea and Wolf got a bloody nose from a regular plastic frisbee.....now he has a Kong frisbee. It's a whole lot softer but is getting warped.


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

I just got Hugo a Jolly Ball and he is in LOVE with it!!! Also I was trying to find an alternative to a flirt pole while it was rainy the other day. So I went to the $ store and got one of those cat toys that has the fish on the end of the string..... He LOVES that thing he will chase it for hours at a time  I guess that won't work when he gets a little bigger but for now it is perfect for indoors!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the pumpkin idea!


----------

